# Xmas British Blue Shorthair



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my gorgeous British Blue Shorthair called Charlie.

Since we got him on Boxing Day 2009 ive even started up a website up about this gorgeous breed. 

http://www.britishblueshorthair.com


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Love a fellow shorthair addict x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

He Looks Gorgeous.

Whats his lines?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

i love the video on your website, very entertaining


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome your cat is gorg. I bias as i have a black smoke male bsh called oscar there fab cats and full of fun.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely pic, he didnt seem to mind the outfit


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oooh, a blue British Shorthair- I love 'em to death! They are my dream cats.
Your kitty is gorgeous. Lol at that cross expression on her face


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow isnt he gorgeous, i love british short hairs, with their little chubby faces,........


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Aaaaaw - Charlie in that christmas outfit is toooo cute!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Gorgeous is all I can say really......they are a fab breed to have _


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow he is beautiful!! Love the vid, hes so cute and stocky!!


----------

